
The Nuclear Canal: Project Plowshare and the Dream of Atomic Earthmoving (2016) - syllable_studio
https://www.kqed.org/science/710956/the-nuclear-canal-when-scientists-thought-h-bombs-would-make-awesome-earthmovers
======
syllable_studio
See also: You can see lots of old Nevada nuclear test sites on Google Earth.
It's pretty wild. I found out about this atomic earthmoving history after
stumbling across inexplicably huge concentric circle patterns on google Earth.
Crazy.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21909525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21909525)

